
Ask HN: Has CodeWars helped you career-wise - thrwawy20160421
Has anyone ever achieved a high &quot;kyu&quot; rank on CodeWars.com and been able to leverage that into a promotion or a job offer?
======
jhoffner
I'm a co-founder of Codewars. We hired 2 full time employees and a few
contractors off of Codewars based off of their profiles. Beyond that, I know
of a number of users who leveraged Codewars to obtain internships and jobs,
utilizing it to get up to speed on languages they hadn't been very familiar
with.

~~~
thrwawy20160421
What kyu did they get to?

